# Is there an operational crane ? And other ramblings



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello again,

So I found the Hiab SeaCrane offered by FGB Berlin, it looks great ! However, it does not operate - that is I don't think I can move the arms around for simulating track-side work, maybe someone can comment on this. But there must be other add-on cranes I can get for RhB track work and American MOW tractors, right ?

Also, I really like the Train Line 45 RhB freight cars - wow ! So nice - I plan to buy some of those for sure


My plan now is to add an LGB RhB Locomotive (Klosters) and then pull existing cars I have: The Trafo-Union depressed car, Heavy Duty Reel Car(I have 2) on depressed car and then add the Train Line 45 freight cars....and then I would like to have a detailed car that has a working crane and other MOW on-board equipment.


I have in use now:

*LGB Santa Fe F7A + F7B and three passenger cars*

*LGB 2156S Sante Fe diesel locomotive with 9 Santa Fe freight cars, all with LGB metal wheels.*


Everything is German made LGB and all have LGB metal wheels and LGB knuckle couplers.


Adding the RhB I will now have a third concentric circle of trains - and the necessity to buy another throttle (German LGB) - I think my existing Meanwell PS will be fine, as it has (3) outputs available and I have 13 amps of power output capability.


I have only been doing the G scale thing for about a year now seriously, and am still learning things along way, always trying to stay with German made LGB components - everything I buy is from eBay, and that has been a great experience

Thank You,
Brett


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

However, it does not operate - that is I don't think I can move the arms around for simulating track-side work, maybe someone can comment on this. 

Hi Brett, 

As you can see in the picture I posted in your other thread on the crane, it can be made to be moveable. If I remember correctly all I had to do was to drill out the cast pistons. 

Keith


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Try JS Woodcraft in Lomita. They have operational cranes.

JS Woodcraft Industrial Buildings


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Merlin83 on 19 Jan 2012 11:05 AM 



....and then I would like to have a detailed car that has a working crane and other MOW on-board equipment.









Brett,

If you want a car with a working crane then just buy exactly that.
There are quite a number of different ready-made "crane cars" available for G-Scale.


I bought a HIAB crane but specifically to mount on the RhB tractor - I think that's a great fit.
For a basic crane car you can go for aby of the LGB ones or possibly the USA Trains ones. 


Knut


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Greetings all,


I would buy a crane specific car (LGB,etc.) if I could find one I like, but the trouble is that most do not look so great (from the ones I have seen) I really like how the Hiab crane looks on the RhB tractor - looks really good !


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Can you please post a picture of the one you have ? Or is it the same as the one from the fellow at Cougar Rock Rail ?


Thank You,
Brett


----------



## LebenswichtigeGartenBahn (Oct 23, 2010)

http://fgb-berlin.de/components/com.../product/1a1abc0e26b3fed53d7558a462e6cc68.jpg 

Wow! That's really impressively detailed but at EUR 169,50 it's a bit pricey IMHO for a static pc. I may get my mouth slapped for saying it but I rather prefered the battery/RC cranes that were once offered as part of the Aristo-Craft line (ARI8). 

video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLf1EVDmd7c&feature=player_embedded 

By the tme I started trying to find one in Sept '10, they had already been discontinued. However, I discovered that the original manufacturer was Hobby Engine and I set out on a websearch for an online vendor. Since Hobby Engine was warehousing in Hong Kong they exported to a lot of toy stores in the UK. Finding a vendor online that would ship to the US ws a problem. After months of ordering online from vendors who had not updated their online catalogs and had to refund my purchase atempts, I finally located a seller on UK eBay that would drop ship from HK to the US and bought 2x of them. 

These worked quite well and look pretty good for something intended as a "toy". With a bit of weathering/painting and/or minor modifications, they could seem even more convincing. I would assume it wouldn't be too difficult to disable the sounds if they were too annoying. My wife loves running our cranes for the grandkids while I run the trains. 

For a bit over USD $60 plus S&H, I thought they were a bargain for my outddor layout. I leave the base outside and unplug the tower crane and hang it in the train storage room between uses. 

The seller I bought mine from is no longer on eBay but I did locate this: http://www.otherlandtoys.co.uk/rc-tower-crane-p-1949.html


----------

